# What a neat place



## Mist (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I am mist. My daughter is a real Haunt Nut and I am too. But not as much as her. See I love the little kids, and she loves to scare them.
Anyways, I went to class over the weekend. The teacher loved to make dead things, Dave of the Dead. 
Thanks so much for all the tips and scay\ry stuff.
Mist.:zombie:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Mist. This is a great place to learn new techniques and share ideas. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mist.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy you will definitly find plenty mother daughter projects here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Mist
That's cool...glad to hear you found a good teacher...
I'm sure you will get a lot of ideas here.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hiya Mist! Wow.....you start making dead things, then join up in the forum....They say that the family that plays together stays together....you guys were awesome....enjoy the new props and stick around on the forum for all the fun!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HI YA MOMMY!!!!! Yay! I'm so glad you joined!!! Now get to posting!  Love ya!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Mist/Babygirl_kmp Mommy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hellcome!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad to have ya!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there MIST...Nice to meet you. Im sure you will love what we do here. I missed the MNT but ill be at the next one you can count on it.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

So... you met Davethedead and joined the forum anyway?!?!?!?!?! Well that says a lot for your character.

Now you can check up on your daughter all of the time.

Hee hee hee


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slimy said:


> So... you met Davethedead and joined the forum anyway?!?!?!?!?! Well that says a lot for your character.
> 
> Now you can check up on your daughter all of the time.
> 
> Hee hee hee


oh, man! what have I done to deserve that, Slimy?????
(in my best Rodney Dangerfield voice) I tell ya, I get NO RESPECT!!!!:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum, lot of great people here.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

*Hey Mist!!*

Now you have to work on your son, getting him to join.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol Bry might just like this place bauton... Man I'd have 2 sets of eyes on me watching


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome Mist!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Babygirl won't be as mischievous now. Ooops. LOL!

Welcome to the forum. I think you will enjoy yourself. There are lots of nice people here, and they love to share information.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum; glad you decided to join us! You can get your daughter to help you with all those neat project ideas you'll find here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Mist, sounds like the new Sheriff is here to clean up the chat room, yeehaa! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiyyaa Mist! Glad to have ya!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Mist.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another belated "Welcome"


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o &welcome


----------



## Mist (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the Hi's, and Hell O's I feel right at home.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry it's late, but Welcome...and Howdy!


----------

